# U of Missouri Strike



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Has anyone else seen this? Crazy stuff.... All African-American atheletes just started a strike at Mizzou calling for the university president to step down. From the sounds of things, the president doesn't intend on stepping down, but only admitted to the racism problem. Really too bad that after all these years, there is still racism lingering around. Seems really bad in the state of Missouri. This probably has played a major role in Mizzou's struggles this year in athletics. 

As for the BYU football game, if it does happen, this could be a beatdown of epic proportions. Only 26 of 84 scholorship athletes are currently with the team. I don't even think the game would happen in this scenario. Would have to be postponed. Feel bad for the many coug fans who've probably bought airfare, tickets to the game, and have made plans for months for this big game in a historic stadium.

Hope things get straightened out there, but this is the state that still had the extermination order against Mormons up until 15-20 years ago.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

BigT said:


> Has anyone else seen this? Really too bad that after all these years, there is still racism lingering around.


It is too bad, but it's not just a one sided thing. The media would have all of us think otherwise though.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Their list of demands is pretty ridiculous. 

That's all I'll say about that.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, so far, the president caved in and stepped down. Big mistake in my view. But I'm not there. MIZZU is saying they'll play the game on Saturday. If I'm on the board at the school, I say "You know what? Race relations are a big deal, and we want to devote the up most attention. So we are cancelling the remainder of the football season, and revoking all football scholarships so we can focus on these issues. We wish you well in your endeavors."


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Well, so far, the president caved in and stepped down. Big mistake in my view. But I'm not there. MIZZU is saying they'll play the game on Saturday. If I'm on the board at the school, I say "You know what? Race relations are a big deal, and we want to devote the up most attention. So we are cancelling the remainder of the football season, and revoking all football scholarships so we can focus on these issues. We wish you well in your endeavors."


Uh...did you forget to put sugar in yer Wheaties this morning Gary?

.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Hmmmmm. Wheaties. That sounds really really good right now. I might have to pick some up on the way home tonight.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Don't get me started on race relations right now. I am from the town that the little kid was murdered in by the cops in Louisiana last week. I actually went to high school with one of the cops dad. I know what happened since the DA is my brothers best friend and the Judge has been our family lawyer for 20+ years. It's much worse than anything you have ever seen or heard of before.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

this kinda sounds ridiculous hearing the football players and coach talk about fearing for the life of a student who is on a hunger strike and how he is dying and starving in front of their eyes which was motivating them to boycott. Oh geez.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

LostLouisianian said:


> Don't get me started on race relations right now. I am from the town that the little kid was murdered in by the cops in Louisiana last week. I actually went to high school with one of the cops dad. I know what happened since the DA is my brothers best friend and the Judge has been our family lawyer for 20+ years. It's much worse than anything you have ever seen or heard of before.


Yikes, stories like that make me sick. Things are getting crazy out there and it seems like Obama isn't helping things (I'd make the argument that he's hurting things).


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Rspeters said:


> Yikes, stories like that make me sick. Things are getting crazy out there and it seems like Obama isn't helping things (I'd make the argument that he's hurting things).


All I will say right now is that the video made the head of the LA state police sick watching it. I can't say if it was racially motivated because I don't know what was going through the cops heads but it was an outright execution. The car was stopped, the guys hands up in the air and he had no weapon on him or in the car when they both unloaded on him and his kid. There's a lot you won't hear on the news that we've been told. Hopefully neither of these cops will ever see outside of a prison again. It just makes me sick that this would happen in my hometown but I am not surprised because of the corruption that has existed there for decades in the city police department as well as the Parish sheriffs office.

Thankfully one of the cops on the scene not involved had a body cam that was filming the whole thing otherwise I believe the two cops would have gotten away with it.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Geez, I wonder if the dad said anything to provoke them.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

wyogoob said:


> Uh...did you forget to put sugar in yer Wheaties this morning Gary?
> 
> .


I forever lost my Wheaties appetite after Bruce Jenner turned into Kaitlen or however (s)he spells it....


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Rspeters said:


> Geez, I wonder if the dad said anything to provoke them.


Nope...I know the story. The DA is a lifelong family friend and the judge in the case is our family lawyer. There was bad blood between them because one of the cops was stalking the guys girlfriend.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

BigT said:


> I forever lost my Wheaties appetite after Bruce Jenner turned into Kaitlen or however (s)he spells it....


Yeah, but now that he is on the Fruit Loops box were you converted too?


----------

